# My new-to-me BP



## tbarker80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to share some pictures of my machine.  I gathered a lot of great info here that helped me connect the machine to the vfd (FM50).  I've not completed the enclosure for the vfd yet, but the machine is running great.  

Got a hell of a deal on this thing (less than $1k).  The only thing that I'm not too crazy about is the spindle.  It's the kwik switch 200 variety.  I've aquired a lot of R8 collets over the years, so I guess I'll be starting from scratch on the KS200.  

Anyway, just wanted to share some pics and say thanks to everyone here!


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks very nice, especially for under a grand. Is there a jealous icon...


----------



## drs23 (Apr 15, 2014)

mgalusha said:


> Looks very nice, especially for under a grand. *Is there a jealous icon... *



Well there's this one:  :greenwithenvy:

And...then this one might be appropro as well:  :yousuck:

Great score at a great price! Congrats!


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet man.


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 15, 2014)

What taper does it actually use and could you machine a sleeve to continue using R8?  Might be possible to do that and save a bit of cash rebuying new tooling holders and collets..  Make the male end fit the BP taper and the female end fit R8.  Might lose a little distance between the bit and table, but that can be adjusted at the knee to overcome that issue easily.  Just my .02, but I think it could be done pretty easily for cheaper than buying a bunch of new tool holders.

Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 15, 2014)

If those ways are in good shape, you just about stole that machine! Congrats!  You might consider a new spindle with some of your savings. Might save you in the long run, might just keep you in stuff your used to. It might not be feasible financially, but worth a look see. -edit- Is the quick switch the whole spindle, or an attachment? is there an r8 taper on it and it just needs pulled out of there maybe?


----------



## tbarker80 (Apr 15, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> If those ways are in good shape, you just about stole that machine! Congrats!  You might consider a new spindle with some of your savings. Might save you in the long run, might just keep you in stuff your used to. It might not be feasible financially, but worth a look see. -edit- Is the quick switch the whole spindle, or an attachment? is there an r8 taper on it and it just needs pulled out of there maybe?


It's a kwik switch spindle. No draw bar.  At the moment I've only got a 3/4" collet chuck for it. I'm getting a few collets this weekend.  Not quite sure yet if I'm gonna change it or not.

- - - Updated - - -



Rbeckett said:


> What taper does it actually use and could you machine a sleeve to continue using R8?  Might be possible to do that and save a bit of cash rebuying new tooling holders and collets..  Make the male end fit the BP taper and the female end fit R8.  Might lose a little distance between the bit and table, but that can be adjusted at the knee to overcome that issue easily.  Just my .02, but I think it could be done pretty easily for cheaper than buying a bunch of new tool holders.
> 
> Bob



Not sure what the taper is exactly... From what I've gathered here, the ks200 taper starts at 20mm. I know nothing about it past that.  Gonna try to work through these things as I can. I've got a 1 yr old boy, so it's a balancing act.


----------



## Martin W (Apr 15, 2014)

well done, my friend well done! :greenwithenvy:
Martin


----------



## genec (Apr 15, 2014)

Good find, enjoy :victory::victory:


----------



## chips&more (Apr 15, 2014)

​And they said it couldn't be done. Nice score!


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like a sweet deal. Did it some with any extras?


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 15, 2014)

Sometimes I hate auto correct. "Come with"


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## tbarker80 (Apr 16, 2014)

psychodelicdan said:


> Sometimes I hate auto correct. "Come with"
> 
> 
> Master of unfinished projects



didn't come with any extras, but the machine itself looks to be in great shape.  everything is really tight.

one thing I'm not sure about is the lubrication system.  it looks like there's an electric pump on the one shot waylube system.  I've never seen this before.  Can someone tell me how this works?


----------



## RandyM (Apr 16, 2014)

:thumbzup3:

Time to make some chips. Thank you for the post. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## xalky (Apr 16, 2014)

Great price on a great looking machine. You may end up liking the QC collet setup, I'd go with it. The electric pumps, As far as I know, have a timer that squirts oil periodically. I believe that you can set the intervals and length of run time per squirt. Get the name and model # off the pump and do a google search. You should be able to find a manual or a write-up on how the pump works.

Marcel


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice! I can only hope someday to find one at that price............:whistle:


----------



## Rangerjoe2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, good for you.  I want a mill so bad I can taste it!


----------

